# What's your biggest out of the surf?



## tradhunter98 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wondering what your biggest fish or ray you have caught from the beach? 

And what bait,leader, rod/reel set up? Mine is a 60-65lb ray, on a 150lb casting trace and a 12' surf rod.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Mar 1, 2014)

48lb bull red. dead shrimp while whiting fishing. 7'6" rod with a 3000 series shimano stradic.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 1, 2014)

My brother n I got what we call the 100 dollar stingray.
It was many years ago at tybee, we were shark fishin, (legal back then) and somthin ate the bait a peeled line off the ol penn 4/0 faster than the air force!!
I was runnin out of line more and more with no hint that this monster was slowin down! So I tightened up the drag and started to work on this beast of the bay!
I pumped and reeled and pumped and reeled with very little gain, and I was in the ring for 10 minutes.
So I handed off to my bro who continued the fight. The ray ran again and we had not much more line we could afford to loose!
So my bro tightened up some more and the old vintage penn locked down......MAN WHAT DO WE DO!
So we tied the best knot we could onto a fresh rod n reel. Then we crossed our fingers that we could get the knot reeled up into the fresh penn senator!!
Well it worked!
So for the next 10 minutes we fought the ray up to where everyone could see it (a big crowd had gathered during that half hour), it was a magnificent specimen! Words can't describe the size of that thing!!! Looked like a brown peterbuilt in the water!!
Well he went twords a pilling and I knew that would be the end of it, sure nuff the line cut off on the pilling. 100 dollar reel! 100 dollar stingray!!!!
Thanks for letting me share that! that was a fun memory to bring up!!!!


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 3, 2014)

Penn Spinning Rod and Reel, 130lb.test braided line,  Only time he wasn't stripping line was when he was in the air.  Fought him about thirty to forty five minutes after he had taken every inch of line off the reel.  Leader finally broke in three feet of water, but I grabbed him by the tail and drug him onto the sand.  Another page for me in the journal of memorable experiences!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 3, 2014)

I take it it was a shark?


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 4, 2014)

All of my surf/pier reds have gone right at or just above 40".  My pier rods are BWS 2201's and my surf rods are 11-12 footers heavers.  I'm throwing 4-6 oz of lead.  I'm experimenting with mono and wire leads.  I wish I could get more than one fish out of a 65# wire rig.  100-200# mono seems to hold up fine and I can make quick hook changes without having to recrimp things.  I've experimented with braid and mono shock leaders, but I like my mono shock leaders more, especially in the surf.  My Penn 555's and Sealine 50 with 30# main line are too big for the redfish that I have landed, but definitely not for the sharks that I might bump into.  I fished a smaller, more manageable Squall 15 on the beach.  Once...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2014)

What's your biggest fish on those set ups?


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 4, 2014)

In the shark picture I posted, you can see part of the mono leader hanging out of the sharks mouth.  Mono is good with the reds, but it takes a beating with the sharks.  I use a leader that I make that is half mono and half aircraft cable with a swivel on one end and a snap swivel for a hook on the other end.  I never keep anything and I release them all back into the water.  The snap swivel where I can release the hook works better for me.  Many times I loose the hook, but I keep the leader rig.  There is a web site called "texas shark fishing" that has great examples of leader setups.  There is a section within it about Georgia shark fishing.  Good fishing to you all.......Pastor Brion


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 4, 2014)

Around a 50# Red off Mexico Beach, FL in 10/2012.  Fishing with cut bait, surf rod and 75# braid. 
4+ foot Bonnet Head Shark last Summer off the dock on Billy Harris Point near Sunbury, GA. 10 lb test mono and a small bit of shrimp. I was fishing for Whiting and this guy took me 30 minutes to land!  The boat I am standing on was tied to the dock


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2014)

pastorbrion said:


> In the shark picture I posted, you can see part of the mono leader hanging out of the sharks mouth.  Mono is good with the reds, but it takes a beating with the sharks.  I use a leader that I make that is half mono and half aircraft cable with a swivel on one end and a snap swivel for a hook on the other end.  I never keep anything and I release them all back into the water.  The snap swivel where I can release the hook works better for me.  Many times I loose the hook, but I keep the leader rig.  There is a web site called "texas shark fishing" that has great examples of leader setups.  There is a section within it about Georgia shark fishing.  Good fishing to you all.......Pastor Brion



It's not showing the picture for some reason.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 4, 2014)

Not the best pics, but I'm not equipped to take night shots with my cell phone.  I caught a good number from the sand, but those pics are almost unidentifiable.  Still haven't landed a giant, but some decent fish have come my way.  This is the biggest ray we have landed on my setups.  I did hook a giant on the Squall that I couldn't turn.  It acted like a ray, but who knows.  It burned through almost 200 yards of 20# before I thumbed the drag and broke him off...
I'm guessing the reds were around 20-23#.  The ray was somewhere in the 50# range...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2014)

Those are some nice fish


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is my big ray I think she was around 60lbs! Hit a chuck of cut bait.


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 4, 2014)

All of you guys are posting a lot of nice fish!!!!!!  Those rays must have been like trying to pull a concrete block across the bottom.  LOL!!   May you all be blessed with many more.......Pastor Brion


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry Tradhunter.  I'm no good at posting pictures.  The picture that is posted shows a broken mono rig hanging out of the shark's mouth.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2014)

That's fine how big was it?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 4, 2014)

Also if you could post a picture of your leader and rod/reel set up. I am somewhat new to surf fishing. I have fished on peirs and caught a bunch of small fish but the past few years I have really wanted to hook into some nice sized blacktips.


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 4, 2014)

A pretty nice red I caught last year.  Caught him on a mono leader and mullet cut like a loaf.


----------



## jfish (Mar 4, 2014)

Man you guys with them rays must don't know what I know about having one put a barb in you or get one from the tail underneath even after it's dead. Even a small 12" wide one is bad news.  This is a month later.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 5, 2014)

This is my homemade casting trace. It's 6 feet of 150lb mono, to a spro swivel, the two strands of #15 single strand wire haywire twisted to a 10/0 owner.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Just wondering what your biggest fish or ray you have caught from the beach?
> 
> And what bait,leader, rod/reel set up? Mine is a 60-65lb ray, on a 150lb casting trace and a 12' surf rod.



We catch 40"+ redfish on a regular basis on 12' surf rods, Shimano salt water spinning reels, and 40 lb power pro.  Leaders vary, but most are 60-100 lb mono, occasionally steel if we think that sharks might bite.  We have high hook up rates with size 7/0 offset J hooks.  Don't like circle hooks, too many failed hookups.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 5, 2014)

Interesting!  I love my Gamakatsu 8/0 circles.  I usually leave the drag fairly tight.  I had some issues when I started with fish not hooking up, but after I went with a little more drag, I haven't had the issues.  Do you have any issues with the reds swallowing the J hooks?


----------



## BBaker (Mar 6, 2014)

Just so everyone is aware the GA state record for a red fish is 47lbs 7oz.  It can be difficult to judge a fishes weight.  The bull reds seem a lot heavier than they actually are.


----------



## toonaboys (Mar 6, 2014)

Lots of these in Jekyll. Homemade surf sinkers on 80 lb braid 
Here is a video of our annual shark trip one year
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZAdIzEMcdw


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Mar 6, 2014)

Silver Bullet said:


> Interesting!  I love my Gamakatsu 8/0 circles.  I usually leave the drag fairly tight.  I had some issues when I started with fish not hooking up, but after I went with a little more drag, I haven't had the issues.  Do you have any issues with the reds swallowing the J hooks?



Been known to happen. We cut the line if the fish is being released, and undo the leader to retrieve later if the fish is put in the ice chest (bull reds are legal to keep in Louisisana, bull drum are legal in most states).


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 6, 2014)

I gotcha LDB.  I think I'll stick with my circles.
Awesome fish toonaboys!!  I've got a yak, I just need to make the investment in a 6/0 and a standup rod.  Have you guys ever tried breakaway rigs for weight?  I'm curious how a brick or cinder block will hold in the surf.  I know it would be a lot easier to break it off at the end of the night if I don't get bit.  Those surf weights hold unreal when they get into the sand...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 7, 2014)

Those are some nice fish


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 7, 2014)

BBaker said:


> Just so everyone is aware the GA state record for a red fish is 47lbs 7oz.  It can be difficult to judge a fishes weight.  The bull reds seem a lot heavier than they actually are.



What's your biggest shark? I know you do a lot of surf fishing.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Mar 7, 2014)

The Red Drum state record is what it is....because they are not eligible for weight anymore. No harvest on fish over 23". I'm sure that records been broken many of times.


----------



## Icepetes08 (Mar 18, 2014)

Silver Bullet said:


> Not the best pics, but I'm not equipped to take night shots with my cell phone.  I caught a good number from the sand, but those pics are almost unidentifiable.  Still haven't landed a giant, but some decent fish have come my way.  This is the biggest ray we have landed on my setups.  I did hook a giant on the Squall that I couldn't turn.  It acted like a ray, but who knows.  It burned through almost 200 yards of 20# before I thumbed the drag and broke him off...
> I'm guessing the reds were around 20-23#.  The ray was somewhere in the 50# range...



The Gar intrigues me. I catch them in fresh water at a pretty hefty size, and you caught that one in the surf? That's impressive!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 18, 2014)

Picked him up out of the surf at Jekyll.  I was pretty surprised as well.  He smoked a mullet chunk.


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 18, 2014)

Silver Bullet?  Did you post a picture I'm not seeing?


----------



## Redbeard01 (Mar 19, 2014)

7'-2" Bull shark





Redbeard01


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 20, 2014)

That is AWESOME Fatback!!  I'm hoping to put one one the beach this summer.  I don't want your secret spot (actually I do lol), but is that a GA fish?  Were you targeting them or was he a surprise catch?  I'd really like to hear the story behind this fish...


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 20, 2014)

Pastorbrion, I didn't post any new photos.  The gar pic is above.


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 20, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a fish Fatback!!!  I'm jealous.  I would love to tie in to one of those.  Silver Bullet.......I understand the pictures now.  Great fish!!  I've never seen a gar over on Jekyll.  I bet you both were surprised.  Thank you all for sharing those FANTASTIC photos!!!!!


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Silver Bullet........Yep' that Tarpon was caught in GA the first week of September 2011 while I was surf fishing Little Tybee Island.

I had hooked a Tarpon  in that area before (one jump/short run/gone) so I knew that the possibility was there. But that trip I was  going for an early season Bull Red or nice Shark.

Fish of a life time. The memory of catching that fish is burned into my brain forever and I think about it often. Allways makes me feel good just thinking about it.

One heck of a fight, super fast runs and several nice jumps. On the second jump she came clear out of the water  violently shaking her head. Ran out a ton of line. Fight lasted 30-45 mins, not sure how long because time had stopped for me. Ha HA.

I have tried to duplicate that catch a few times since then. One possible hook up (super fast run/splash/gone). Only about 60-70% sure it was a Tarpon. I land many sharks in that area all so and I can not say for certain.

Its not really well known that GA/SC has many large Tarpon feeding beach front in the late summer. I know folks who target them from boats and have caught many. If you pay attention you can see them jumping a few hundred yards out. Find the big schools of pogies or mullet and you will likely see one. July to late September.

I've been fishing somewhere in GA for forty years and have many memories of great catches. But this one is truly the greatest. Precious memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 21, 2014)

That's awesome man!  I know a guy that hooked one in the surf at Jekyll a few years ago, so they are definitely there.  I wish Cumberland I. had easier beach access.  The fish show up there in good numbers during late summer.  I saw a few roll at one of my spots at SSI last year, but there is so much traffic in that spot I'm guessing the fish probably just passed through in a hurry.  Fort Clinch/Fernadina Beach are on my short list of spots to check out for this summer.
Congrats on the great fish.  She sure is a beauty!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2014)

Hard to beat them bubble rigs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

So Mr. Paymaster tell me, did ya fry or grill that critter?

I've landed several Ring Bill Gulls and a couple of Laughing Gulls in my time. No real meat on them for sure. 

Certainly a big dive bomber like yours was worth fix'n?


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 21, 2014)

Fatback.........What did you catch that dinosaur on?  I can't get over that fish.  Thank you for sharing that story.......Pastor Brion


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pastor...........I used a day old freshly scaled 10" Whiting with a couple inches of its tail cut off, the dorsal fin, and all the other fines cut off. 

The hook was an Owner 8/0 heavy circle style. I ran the hook through the center of the Whitings skull between the eyes going from jaw side upwards. In addition I had cut two 3/8" deep lengthwise slits down each side near the spine before casting.

The prep work on the Whiting resulted in an aerodynamic, scent ladened, easy to eat, well hooked tasty treat that payed off. The circle hook did its job and sunk deep into her bony jaw right in the corner.

This tends to be my go to presentation for the bigger type predators.........Bull Reds/4' + size Sharks/and various other sea monsters and all.


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome!!!  Thank you so much for that information.  If I might ask you one more question........Why did you scale the whiting?  I've never done that before.  Thanks in advance and blessings to you.......Pastor Brion


----------



## PopPop (Mar 22, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Hard to beat them bubble rigs!!!!!!!!!!



That's a nice un, I caught a drake mallard on a Buzz Bait once.


----------



## Fatback1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pastor...........I scale um' to maximize the amount of surface area of the bait. Which allows a much larger and longer scent trail for the fish to locate.

Generally speaking  the skin has a much stronger scent than the meat and taking the scales off the bait releases that scent.

I will all so stick a knife in the fishes butt hole to get those juices flowing.

Remember, coastal GA waters are mostly pretty murky. Fish usually will locate your bait by smell first and then sight.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Fatback1 said:


> So Mr. Paymaster tell me, did ya fry or grill that critter?
> 
> I've landed several Ring Bill Gulls and a couple of Laughing Gulls in my time. No real meat on them for sure.
> 
> Certainly a big dive bomber like yours was worth fix'n?



Tastes like chicken! 
It was relaesed unharmed. Bet it did not dive on someones bubble rig for a while though.



PopPop said:


> That's a nice un, I caught a drake mallard on a Buzz Bait once.



I caught a tame duck on one once.


----------

